
Tony Santoro's Guide to Illegal Tree-Planting - ajmarcic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvtqKMxZ95s
======
dwd
I planted a poinciana on my nature strip about 6 years ago along with 2 dozen
or so native grasses and shrubs to fill the area along the fenceline. Legally
it is council land so they could rip it all out if anyone complained.

What we found though was the council actually worked around all the natives
even when they had to replace the mains water pipe. They also remove
underbranches from the poinciana to keep it clear for pedestrians. A few
people did break branches off when it was at an awkward height but not a
problem now it's 30ft high. Makes a huge difference as it overhangs the
driveway and out over the road.

If you're thinking of doing this, definitely plant natives and stay away from
powerlines if it's a big tree and you shouldn't have any problems. Was hoping
a few neighbours might have done the same but no luck.

------
axisofpleasure
Love it, passion for his subject and a great message.

------
fargle
You go guy! Trees are worth more than most people.

